# Questions about Afghanistan



## Jun (17 Jun 2005)

Hello, next week i am being deployed to Afghanistan. I am wondering what the internet service is like there and if they do have it, is there webcams so that you can talk to family at home? Can you take your own webcam if there are none?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (17 Jun 2005)

You didn't say where you were going...

If it's to Camp Julien in Kabul, there's a fairly large internet cafe.  There were no webcams when I was there, and no scope for plugging your own in...

However, given your timings, you could be bound for Kandahar.  If that's the case, you might have access on a very periodic basis to the US systems at the airfield as the Canadian PRT camp is being set up, but that's certainly no guarantee.  Expect Kandahar to be much more austere than Kabul.

Cheers,

TR


----------



## Jun (17 Jun 2005)

Yes i am going to be going to Kandahar


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (17 Jun 2005)

Right.  You'll be setting things up then - there won't be much there until you build it...  Expect communications to be somewhat sparse for the first while.

Good luck and have a great tour...


----------



## Jun (17 Jun 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Korus (18 Jun 2005)

Good luck bud. See you when the main body gets there.


----------



## MikeM (19 Jun 2005)

Have a good time! Stay safe.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (20 Jun 2005)

Good luck and stay Safe, we want you comming home in one piece!   
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## BernDawg (20 Jun 2005)

Said it all before brother.  Watch your back and be careful!

CHIMO!


----------

